# Resource for clothing damaged by metal sticking out on train?



## PantsBoy (Jan 10, 2020)

The pants on my brand new suit got ruined by an armrest that had metal sticking out of it which tore a hole in them. Is there a resource available for people who have property (not baggage) that gets damaged?


----------



## Acela150 (Jan 10, 2020)

I don't believe so. You're best to call Amtrak directly to find out. But I can honestly see them saying that you would need to have proof that something on the train "ruined" your new suit. 

Good luck!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jan 10, 2020)

A cell phone photo of a metal piece sticking out from the arm rest might do the trick. If you complained to someone on board having the name, date, and time of the complaint might help. Do keep in mind that Amtrak doesn't really do refunds. They'd probably offer a voucher toward future travel instead. If you cannot come to some sort of agreement then your only option for resolution is with an arbitrator...chosen and hired by Amtrak... at a cost that is likely to be higher than the cost of a new suit. The US legal system will be off limits to you thanks to Amtrak's unilateral contract rules.


----------



## me_little_me (Jan 14, 2020)

Unfortunately, you probably lost your chance. You should always seek out the conductor while still on the train and ask that he/she make out an incident report.


----------



## dande (Jan 28, 2020)

Devil's Advocate said:


> A cell phone photo of a metal piece sticking out from the arm rest might do the trick. If you complained to someone on board having the name, date, and time of the complaint might help. Do keep in mind that Amtrak doesn't really do refunds. They'd probably offer a voucher toward future travel instead. If you cannot come to some sort of agreement then your only option for resolution is with an arbitrator...chosen and hired by Amtrak... at a cost that is likely to be higher than the cost of a new suit. The US legal system will be off limits to you thanks to Amtrak's unilateral contract rules.


That's for sure about the refunds. We had a non-working toilet in our bedroom and I have tried unsuccessfully for a refund, all they want to give out is a voucher which we can't use as this was a once in a lifetime trip


----------

